# cone biopsy years ago.. has it affected my fertility



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all,

I don't know if any of you have had a cone biopsy for abnormal cervical cells, but i did 11yrs ago. i am only now reading research that seems to suggest it can negatively impact fertility. I was never informed of this at the time of the surgery and not sure what to think? I've been trawling the internet since being put on the nhs waiting list for IVF due to unexplained infertlity, looking for any reasons given my history as to what might be stopping us getting pg. Some websites suggest that glands which produce CM can be removed during a cone biopsy which obviously isnt' going to help... Has any one had any experience with this or scar tissue and/or cervical dilation to treat it as a possible cause for not falling pg? Or has any one had any postive outcomes from using preseed to make up for lack of CM...

Questions questions questions.....

Thanks for reading
D


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello,

I had a cone biopsy about 12yrs ago for abnormal cells and it was quite a large area they removed.  There is definitely scar tissue as it always shows up on my smear tests.  I also had pelvic inflammatory disease which leaves 15% of women infertile.  I became pregnant about 7yrs ago but did not go through with the pregnancy.

Anyway, back to the biopsy.  I know a LOT of women who have had this procedure (10+) and all of them have had children since.  Many of them are on their 2nd and 3rd now.

But, I totally understand your wanting to be pro-active whilst you're on the waiting list.  Those with a curious mind will always search out answers for themselves and surely this is a good thing.  Problem is - and you'll know this - there's too much information on the internet.

I'm not sure from your entry whether you've started using 'Pre-seed', but if not and it is perfectly safe, why not give it a try for yourself?


Helena x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello honey, sorry you are going through this.

I had a cone biopsy and have hardly any left now. The only impact I have been advised of is the increased risk of mc. There are some women who might struggle because of glands being removed, but this is only done in cases of CGIN rather than simple CIN - so maybe that's what you have read about?

Maybe you could email the experts at Jos Trust. They are a charity for cervical cancer and cervical abnormalities and the experts are brilliant - the most appropriate person will answer your question and it normally takes about 2 days for them to respond:

http://www.jostrust.org.uk/support/ask_the_expert_form

I can't recommend them enough - they have been brilliant to me.

Xxx

P.s. Of the 3 people i personally know that have had cone biopsies, all 3 have had children easily x

/links


----------

